
Results of the 2016 StackOverflow Developer Survey - filsmick
http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2016
======
gbrayut
[https://twitter.com/StackOverflow/status/707979252218507264](https://twitter.com/StackOverflow/status/707979252218507264)

Thanks for participating in our brief, possibly unintentional, pre-launch test
of the 2016 Developer Survey. Real launch happens next week.

